# Floor press for mass



## Itburnstopee (Mar 20, 2015)

I hate to be "one of these people" but I cannot make it to the gym due to transportation issues for the next 3 months. I own a barbell and plates, and a pull up bar. I haven't benched in over two weeks and feel like my chest is decreasing. Will a barbell floor press put mass on? I know there's some controversy on the floor press, but this seems to be my only option right now. Will I be able to gain mass with this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't know of any controversy around floor pressing. I love it. Does wonders for my bench...  A good piece to have at home would be something you can do dips on.  Great way to hit chest on an off day or when you can't get to the gym.


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2015)

If it's all you have and can do, have at it. You'll be farther ahead had you not done anything. I don't do floor presses but once I start a new PL cycle, I'm putting them in. There's too many guys who love them for me not to give it a try. Best of luck


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2015)

Loveeeee floor press. Destroys my tris


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 20, 2015)

The floor press emphasizes the middle/top part of the bench so more delts/tris involvement and less pec work so I don't think it will help if your focused on retaining strength/size in this area.
Its a good accessory move for PLers and for those focused on improving specific portions of their bench, but for overall chest mass - not so much.

I would personally stick to pushups with a partner adding weight to your back if higher intensity is necessary.
Dips are a good suggestion too if you have something comfortable to use.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Two chairs is all you need for dips. Well two solid chairs that is


----------



## Joliver (Mar 21, 2015)

If you have a bar, you have all you need to put something together.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to add dips in along with a few push up variations w/weight as well as the floor press. I will update in three months when I'm able to get back into the gym. Thanks guys. Also does anyone know how I can rep on Tapatalk?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I'm going to add dips in along with a few push up variations w/weight as well as the floor press. I will update in three months when I'm able to get back into the gym. Thanks guys. Also does anyone know how I can rep on Tapatalk?


We don't condone rape here...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Two chairs is all you need for dips. Well two solid chairs that is


Wut

Oh like chair on each side facing away?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wut
> 
> Oh like chair on each side facing away?



Sì señor.......


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wut
> 
> Oh like chair on each side facing away?



Be careful if using the backs of the chairs and dont get to wobbling around for one or two more reps.  They will tip over or break.  It hurts too.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 21, 2015)

Taking 2 chairs facing each other is a safer plan. Put your feet up on 1 and your hands on the other one. Not much chest at all but a lot of tris


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 21, 2015)

Just tried the floor press and chair dips. I could definitely feel the dips in my chest but the floor press felt like it was only in my arms. I also seem to be significantly lighter on my floor press than my bench. I will make do though


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 21, 2015)

Craigslist!  This time of year, all of the resolutioners are selling their brand new shit that they never even used.  You could pick up a decent bench for a few bucks!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 21, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Craigslist!  This time of year, all of the resolutioners are selling their brand new shit that they never even used.  You could pick up a decent bench for a few bucks!



I've actually been checking. I saw a full bench set with like 300 lbs of weights and an Olympic bar for $80. I called the same day and it was sold already.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 21, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Just tried the floor press and chair dips. I could definitely feel the dips in my chest but the floor press felt like it was only in my arms. I also seem to be significantly lighter on my floor press than my bench. I will make do though




Jol says floor presses should be around 80% of your bench


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've never even attempted floor presses


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've never even attempted floor presses





You can swap out floor presses on a bench day any time.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 22, 2015)

I hate bench so I'm going to give it a shot


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I hate bench so I'm going to give it a shot




Wait just a minute mister, you hate benching??? 


Your off my Christmas card list !!!


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 22, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I've actually been checking. I saw a full bench set with like 300 lbs of weights and an Olympic bar for $80. I called the same day and it was sold already.



I don't know about your area, but there are also a ton of swap sites locally here on facebook.  New stuff is added to craigslist every day, and don't forget you can check towns within driving distance as well.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 22, 2015)

Benching is too damn boring for me.

The only reason I do it is to keep in some sort of proportion. Don't need a chicken chest with massive legs and back lol 

When I was younger I loved the bench press, anymore it's just boring. I need to switch it up so I have the passion that I have with squats and deads.

Maybe that 5/3/1 program will help


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 22, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Benching is too damn boring for me.
> 
> The only reason I do it is to keep in some sort of proportion. Don't need a chicken chest with massive legs and back lol
> 
> ...



He called bench boring. Instant ban. 

People tend to not like certain exercises if they're not good/strong on them.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 22, 2015)

I can agree with that, my bench isn't on par with the rest of my lifts, but I'm getting better with it.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Craigslist!  This time of year, all of the resolutioners are selling their brand new shit that they never even used.  You could pick up a decent bench for a few bucks!



^^^This^^^ I bought almost my entire home gym on craigslist.... You just have to be patient and pack a gun when you go pick stuff up...


----------

